# LifeView FlyVideo Prime 34

## ctull

Есть сабжевая железяка, драйвер saa7134, собирал модулем, железка работать не хочет, т.к. пищит, что для insmod нужно передать необходимый параметр (в моем случае это tuner=2). Внимание, вопрос: каким образом заставить железку ловить каналы на обычную антенну и как передать этот чертов параметр?

Заранее спасибо!

----------

## Nelud

Про параметр: man modules.autoload:

```
       The  /etc/modules.autoload  file  contains  the names of kernel modules

       that are to be loaded at boot time, one  per  line.  Arguments  can  be

       given  in  the same line as the module name.
```

Только править надо файл /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## YD

Какой кернел? Если 2.6, то надо во-первых использовать modprobe. Не помешало бы тебе ман хотя бы посмотреть.

```

insmod [filename]  [module options ...]

modprobe  [Дургеи параметры]  [ modulename ] [ module parameters ... ]

```

----------

## ctull

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Про параметр: man modules.autoload:
> 
> ```
>        The  /etc/modules.autoload  file  contains  the names of kernel modules
> 
> ...

 

я так понимаю, что в той же строке, где и модуль прописан, прописать и параметр надо?

----------

## ctull

 *YD wrote:*   

> Какой кернел? Если 2.6, то надо во-первых использовать modprobe. Не помешало бы тебе ман хотя бы посмотреть.
> 
> ```
> 
> insmod [filename]  [module options ...]
> ...

 

ведро 2.6.10, какой ман смотреть-то?

insmod и  modprobe отвечают, что ет такого файла (saa7134.ko), хотя он присутствует

----------

## viy

modprobe saa7134

Можно предварительно depmod запустить...

----------

## alk

не надо писать .ko

для автозапуска у меня прописано в /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

saa7134 tuner=5 card=3

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> не надо писать .ko
> 
> для автозапуска у меня прописано в /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> saa7134 tuner=5 card=3

 

syslog в /var/log/messages пишет, какой номер карты или мне методом тыка? :)

кста, я и без .ko пробовал, тоже самое

----------

## alk

Есть ли этот модуль в /lib/modules/yourkernel/drivers/media/video ?

Стоит ли modutils ?

номер карты перебирал вручную .... у меня какая-то муть от ровер медиа

но есть документация в /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> Есть ли этот модуль в /lib/modules/yourkernel/drivers/media/video ?
> 
> Стоит ли modutils ?
> 
> номер карты перебирал вручную .... у меня какая-то муть от ровер медиа
> ...

 

доку проштудировал :)

modutils стоит и модуль имеется, что-ж, буду перебирать :)

спасибо :)

----------

## YD

Угу, как уже сказали, если модуль не находит, то надо запустить depmod. Или же ты не сделал 

```
make modules_install
```

 при установке ядра.

----------

## ctull

 *YD wrote:*   

> Угу, как уже сказали, если модуль не находит, то надо запустить depmod. Или же ты не сделал 
> 
> ```
> make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

я genkernel"ом собираю, так что это отпадает. перебирание е помогло, все равно не желает каналы ловить :(

----------

## ctull

ну хоть кто-нибудь, помогите решить проблему, не желает тюнер работать и все :(

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ctull wrote:*   

>  *alk wrote:*   Есть ли этот модуль в /lib/modules/yourkernel/drivers/media/video ?
> 
> Стоит ли modutils ?
> 
> номер карты перебирал вручную .... у меня какая-то муть от ровер медиа
> ...

 

Народ, какой на@@г modutils при кернел 2.6.10 ???  :Surprised: 

 sys-apps/module-init-tools

----------

## ctull

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Народ, какой на@@г modutils при кернел 2.6.10 ??? :o
> 
>  sys-apps/module-init-tools

 

ну да :), оно и стоит, а что дальше ?

----------

## alk

что говорит на 

```
modprobe saa7134
```

а в ядре включил поддержку модулей? (Enable loadable module support)

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> что говорит на 
> 
> ```
> modprobe saa7134
> ```
> ...

 

ну естественно, как бы у меня они подгружались? :))

----------

## alk

прошу прощения, потерял уже нить.

так значится модуль грузится!

и что ты слышишь? хоть шипит эфир? чем ищешь станции?

я использую gnomeradio (/dev/v4l/radio0)

тв не смотрю - неприлично - я на работе :)

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> прошу прощения, потерял уже нить.
> 
> так значится модуль грузится!
> 
> и что ты слышишь? хоть шипит эфир? чем ищешь станции?
> ...

 

в обеденный перерыв :)

в общем проблему разрешил, в /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

saa7134 tuner=3 card=2

_______^^^^^ вот эта фигня отвечает за палы и секамы, когда на тройку параметр изменил, все сразу заработало :)

теперь другой вопрос, tvtime ловит всего 3 канала, хотя в винде уверенно ловит 11, какой софт, уважаемые, посоветуете?

----------

## alk

дома (bttv) пользую mplayer

mplayer tv://R1

и дальше перебор каналов "h" "k" кажись

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> дома (bttv) пользую mplayer
> 
> mplayer tv://R1
> 
> и дальше перебор каналов "h" "k" кажись

 

дык у него что, все частотные диапазоны где-то описаны?

кроме mplayer ничего больше нет?

----------

## alk

я перепробовал несколько - xawtv, еще какая-то муть кдешная (она вроде сама сканировала) - остался на mplayer

если не ошибаюсь - там настройки каналов для разных стран есть, но можно указать свои - вообще вещь достаточно гибкая

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> я перепробовал несколько - xawtv, еще какая-то муть кдешная (она вроде сама сканировала) - остался на mplayer
> 
> если не ошибаюсь - там настройки каналов для разных стран есть, но можно указать свои - вообще вещь достаточно гибкая

 

хз, у меня зеленый фон кажет, отключает звук и более нифига не говорит, куда копать?

----------

## alk

```

mplayer tv://R1 -tv driver=v4l2

```

вот такой строчкой он у меня запустился с дефолтным конфигом (правда не видно ничЁрта, антены нет)

почитай ман к нему

----------

## ctull

 *alk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mplayer tv://R1 -tv driver=v4l2
> ...

 

нифига не хочет, ни одна прога не показывает более 2х каналов,

переписывал герцы, на которых под оффтопиком каналы ловятся,

все равно не желает :(

----------

